# Ornamental Crabapple



## mtg57 (Jul 16, 2016)

I recently had to remove an ornamental flowering crabapple tree from my yard. Is this wood suitable for smoking?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, it should be quite good for smoking.

Here's some reading on species suitable for smoking:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## mtg57 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks, Eric


----------

